# Wanting to go from paper waiver of liability to Fingerprint scanner. Help.....



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

The signing of paper waivers was a PITA! I want to convert to fingerprint scanners with simple numeric and time stamp software. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Who is this waver for, guests, employee's, property owners?
You will have to have a fully written waver for them, the signer, to keep no matter what, and you will need a way to verify their ID, age, etc., to keep you and them covered.
If it's for TOTs, forget it, with the vast bulk of them being minors, you wouldn't have any thing binding that could hold up in court.
Beyond that, you could do the waiver as a singable PDF file that is done on a laptop or tablet that they digitally sign, or, if you have one, a fingerprint scanner that saves the print /scan along with the digital file, and send them a copy of the digital file, if they wish.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Could also make them part of the experience... Print out to look like an old style document. Sign with a fountain pen and blood red ink, etc.


----------

